# Tonnikalakastike, sisältää oliiviöljä



## Moosmutzie

Hi everybody!

I am not sure if this Finnish translation is semantically and orthographically correct. 

"TONNIKALAKASTIKE, SISÄLTÄÄ OLIVIÖLJYÄ"

It is a legal denomination for a tuna sauce. The meaning  should be "Tuna sauce, with olive oil".

Can anybody tell me if this is correct and, if necessary, correct?

Thanks in advance for any proposals.


----------



## sakvaka

Moosmutzie said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I am not sure if this Finnish translation is semantically and orthographically correct.
> 
> "TONNIKALAKASTIKE, SISÄLTÄÄ OLIVIÖLJYÄ"
> 
> It is a legal denomination for a tuna sauce. The meaning  should be "Tuna sauce, with olive oil".
> 
> Can anybody tell me if this is correct and, if necessary, correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any proposals.



It is correct, but I'd use this only if I wanted to warn the customers about the oil. It's the same in English as well: _Tuna fish sauce, contains olive oil._ (contains milk, nuts... be careful!)

But if I wanted to tell them that this is _oily_ sauce, I'd use the adjective _oliiviöljyinen_. It may sound made-up, but I see no reason why _Oliiviöljyinen tonnikalakastike_ wouldn't be acceptable.


----------



## Moosmutzie

Ok! Thank you very much for your post. You have been a big help.


----------



## sakvaka

I just noticed that you had spelt _oliiviöljy_ wrong - it has three _i_:s. I hope you already corrected it and nothing irrevocable has happened..


----------



## Moosmutzie

Hello Sakvaka,

yes, I did notice my mistake. But thanks for reminding me!
Have a nice day!


----------

